# First Pumpkin Rot Scarecrow.



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

He is over eight feet tall. First try at paper mache also. I like him.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That's one tall scarecrow! Looks great though!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks pretty darn good to me!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! super creeepy! Great job!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks as if he ready to welcome you into his evil embrace


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome and huge! :smilekin:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

If that's the 1st try....I can't wait to see the 2nd and 3rd  looks great


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really a great job!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

he looks fantastic to me


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

very cool great prop


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one big scary dude!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!! Will look great at night.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job B......


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

what a fantastic job you have done there...well done!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wickedly nice!


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Will put up some more pics of others things this weekend.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool..looks great!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I like him too. Nice.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Agreed... he is wonderful and creepy!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

awesome job i love the huge stalk underneath him


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Cool and creepy! Looks like a keeper


----------

